# Divine Heresy in Cincinnati 11/18/07



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 4, 2007)

Kevan said we should start a new thread, so here it is.

Who the fuck is going? And are we having some pre-show jam session or whatever?

I'm going, and I'd definitely be down for a pre-show thing.


----------



## Kevan (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll be there, and be there early. Probably around lunch time.

You guys know the location better than I do, so you know all the cool spots and where NOT to get stabbed (a little incident at the last show I went to at Bogarts).

*CONFIRMED:*
- Leon
- Kevan
- NegativeXero

*MAYBE:*
???
???


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2007)

i actually just OK'd coming into work Monday afternoon with my boss about 3 minutes ago 

as far as places to eat, the best Indian in town is about three blocks away, called Ambar's. or, we could hit my old dive Papa Dino's (used to work there) and get some wicked good steak hoagies after the show (they're open until about 1am on Sunday nights, IIRC). there's a great pub (i'm no drinker but i always enjoyed this place) called Murphy's we could hit, if they're open Sunday .

i'm bringing my ladyfriend, too . we're planning on making it a whole day ordeal, and may try to get to Cincy by 11am-ish.

oh! we could hit the Newport Aquarium! does Dino like fish?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll be there 

I am a drinker, so someone's carting me around all day 

But really, we need to find a place that accomodate gear. I'd say my house, but my room is overrun with my girlfriend and I's things . Our basement is my dad's lair, so that's a no go...

hm...

But definitely count me in on whatever festivities go down.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll cart your ass around, you drunk fuck.

When the day comes around I'll PM you guys my phone number and we can hook up, I'll be available all day.

Come on, we need MOAR peoplez!



Leon said:


> oh! we could hit the Newport Aquarium! does Dino like fish?



We're hanging out with Dino?


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2007)

the only place i can think of that we could jam out indoors in an open area would be the Bogart's floor area before they open . i knew a guy way back who had a great practice space above The Mad Frog, but it's been ages since i've been in contact with him.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 6, 2007)

My practice space is way too far out of the way for us to use.

I can't really think of any places we could jam.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll have my Pball retubed by then too (well by this wednesday ). 

Let's get a small compilation of what gear we might see that day. Since you guys are coming down for a concert, not necessarily a 'meet up,' I assume you'll pack light; maybe a guitar or something. 

All my gear will be available and is listed as such:

Engl Pball V1 - new tubes so hopefully she's not shy 
Bloody Murder OD (for those who are curious to check one out). 
standard pedal tuner, noise suppressor, and a digidelay. I also have an EQ in the loop that will show you its effectiveness 

all this going into a Mesa 212 vert cab w/V30s and casters (i just leave them on, not sure if it affects the tone at all)

Guitars:
Carvin DC727 - mahongany body/neck, ebony board no inlays, active electronics, stock pups (which i guarantee will surprise you)
Blade Grey K7 - Evo/Blaze neck combo (in white )
RG7420 - Skunk stripe, blaze in bridge, stock neck. Setup LOW
Hellraiser 7 - stock (707s)

I have a six string Viper that might be there, too. But I usually leave it at my practice space (drummer's house).


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 6, 2007)

I've got a shitty-ass piece of shit Marshall G100R through a Mesa 2x12" vert. A wah pedal, a Bad Monkey, a DOD chorus. My K7 with Evo 7 and AN7, and a S7420FM.

If we find a place to jam, I can supply a drummer, if needed, as well.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 6, 2007)

nigga you still have the S?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 6, 2007)

No, it's my other guitarist's S7, but I always have it.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 6, 2007)

Did you sell it to him?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 6, 2007)

It's actually a completely different one. I traded my S to jforsythe for my old UV777PBK. We found this one at GC Cinci for $250. It plays just as awesome as my old one. It's in better shape, chip-wise, too.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah they called me when they got that in - $250? WOW. They said it would probably be about $350 when they called.

awesomeness.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 6, 2007)

It was $400, I had them knock off $150 because it had a ding on the side of the neck, it was dirty as fuck, and the previous owner didn't include the bar or the trem cavity cover (and there were extra screw holes drilled where the cavity cover should have been. He always traded a squier towards it. It was like 254 after tax of something.


----------



## Kevan (Nov 6, 2007)

Updated list.

*CONFIRMED:*
- Leon
- Leon's hottie
- Kevan
- NegativeXero
- 7Stringofablick

*MAYBE:*
???
???


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 6, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Updated list.
> 
> *CONFIRMED:*
> - Leon
> ...



 


So, nobody answered my question. We're hanging out with Dino?


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2007)

instead of a pre-show jam, a pre-NAMM JAMM at Kevan's might be in order.

[action=Leon]looks at Steve and his KxK...[/action]


----------



## Kevan (Nov 6, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> So, nobody answered my question. We're hanging out with Dino?


I'm workin' on that possibility as you read this.

*Kev stares at his cell phone....*
*COME ON!!!! RING DAMN IT!!!!!*


Leon- good call. I'm not too hot on keeping gear in the truck while at a show, esp. with this weather. 
A pre-NAMM Jam at my place would be killer. We could blow an entire day/night....sometime in Dec. or early Jan.
I'm totally up for that.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm be down to coming up to where you're at for a bid pre-namm jam.

As long it's not the weekend of January 4-6, I'm kinda getting married then.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd be down with that 

If anyone wanted to come to my place I could show you my gear (sounds conceited, but I'm just trying to be nice ). If anything I have a few items that aren't necessarily readily available in stores (the Engl, bloody murder, carvin).


----------



## Kevan (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay Leon...what's the plan? Time/location of meeting?

Who's bringing the graham crackers?
...and who's bringing the lube?


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2007)

depends on where lunch is at! 

there's some parking by Bogarts, but actually whenever i go there it's always full, so i end up parking in the Scioto/Jefferson parking garage on campus. it's just down the street, and it's safer (seemingly, anyways) than parking on Short Vine.

aaaaaaand, i JUST got off the phone with Papa Dino's, and they said they do private parties, for no extra cost, and they could open up earlier than the 2.30pm that they normally do. the only downside is that it's a good walk from the venue. i mean, i walked it all the time , but, it'd be about a minute or so drive.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn, I wish I were in Cincinnati, would be cool to hang with you Ohioans.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 10, 2007)

Leon said:


> depends on where lunch is at!
> 
> there's some parking by Bogarts, but actually whenever i go there it's always full, so i end up parking in the Scioto/Jefferson parking garage on campus. it's just down the street, and it's safer (seemingly, anyways) than parking on Short Vine.
> 
> aaaaaaand, i JUST got off the phone with Papa Dino's, and they said they do private parties, for no extra cost, and they could open up earlier than the 2.30pm that they normally do. the only downside is that it's a good walk from the venue. i mean, i walked it all the time , but, it'd be about a minute or so drive.



Awesome. You know this city so much better than I do.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah he does, and we live about 7 miles away 

Damn suburbs of KY


----------



## Leon (Nov 13, 2007)

only the UC area 

i schelpped around that area for 5 of the best years of my life.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 13, 2007)

Did you go to UC for undergrad?


----------



## Leon (Nov 13, 2007)

yep


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2007)

aight... here's the plan:

Noon.
we'll all meet on the top level of the Jefferson/Scioto parking garage at the corner of MLK Jr / Jefferson. it's on one of the corner's of UC's campus (the SW one, i believe). if it's blocked or closed, which i doubt, the secondary meeting place will be the Kroger (Kroghetto) parking lot, down the street from Bogart's.

then, we'll figure out where to have lunch. do you guys like Indian food? the best Indian in town isn't far away, i could lead us there.

after lunch... i dunno?  there's Mike's Guitars, a porn shop (or three), and a bar/laundromat over by Bogart's for hang'n around before the show. i was wanting to walk around the campus with my girl.

5pm-ish
dinner at Papa Dino's (possibly with some special guests ).

then... eh?  ...until showtime!


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2007)

if anyone other than Nick, Eric, and Kevan are coming, PM me for some contact info.


----------



## Kevan (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay bietches....I'm out the door!

Oh, and you can't miss my truck. It's big and black and loud. 
I'm aiming for the top level of that parking garage Leon posted about.

See you all in a couple of hours!


----------



## Kevan (Nov 19, 2007)

*It's not every day that you get to play a LACS-built Xiphos-7:






Horns, SS.org shirt, custom 7-string = METAL.


From Dinner:





*L-R: Tim (drummer), Greg (guitar tech), Leon, Amber, Tommy (vocals), Some Clown, Dino (guitar).

*Awesome time. 
HUGE PROPS TO DIVINE HERESY AND CREW!
Dino and the boys are going all out on this tour. Miss them and you miss a helluva show.

I'm sure you'll read this Dino, so THANKS A BUNCH!!!!*

More pics and video very soon.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 19, 2007)

oh shit I want that xiphos

and cool stuff, you guys ate together


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

it RULED. i'll post more tomorrow. i'm F'ing tired


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 19, 2007)

It sucks, I couldn't make it guys. I had shit to take care of with my band in the studio, maybe next time.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm so pissed right now


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice!
Im going to see them when they come to San Diego...

They sound like great dudes


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

so, guess who has Xyphos-7 GAS?





before the show, we shot some video of Dino talking about the Tremol-No, which he nailed on the first take. then he set the guitar down... and i couldn't help myself . guys, that thing is incredible. the neck was painted, but didn't feel like it at all. it was a very smooth player, and that ebony board was pretty hot! and, it was VERY comfortable to play while sitting down. it reminded me a lot of my XV500, which i've always wanted a 7 string version of.

i'm hooked!

the show was fucking sweet. Tommy has more energy than Chernobyl in '86, and with Tim and Joe (the bass player, not pictured, he wasn't feeling that great so he headed out a bit early) backing up Dino, they could do no wrong . at one point Tommy jumped into the crowd, and was still singing while crowd surfing. that was pretty awesome.

i wished they could have played all night, but as it goes with 4-band-nights, they could only play for a short while. all the same, if these guys come near you, GO!

afterwards, we went to dinner at La Rosa's right down the street (which, i had completely forgotten was there until we walked by it that afternoon ). they're a great bunch of guys to hang out with!

come back to Ohio anytime, guys


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome. I considered going, but 4.5 hours each way a few days before I'm probably driving 3 hours to see my family was just too much 

Looks like you guys had a fantastic time


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2007)

That's fuckin' sweet. You shoulda jacked that bitch, T-Town style, Leon, and brought it back so's we could jam on it.


As an aside, I finally T-No'd my RG2027, and I gotta say I dig it. Nifty gadget. Picstory/tech bullshit likely.


Cool shit, fellas.


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

"Hallo... My name is Leon Wilde... You gave me Xyphos GAS... Prepare to be ganked."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Fuck yeah, G. T-Town Style. That's how we fuckin' roll.


----------



## Lee (Nov 19, 2007)

Leon said:


> afterwards, we went to dinner at La Rosa's right down the street (which, i had completely forgotten was there until we walked by it that afternoon ). they're a great bunch of guys to hang out with!
> 
> come back to Ohio anytime, guys


LaRosa's = EPIC WIN. That's awesome that they ate dinner with you guys. If I only still lived there


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

the plate of spaghetti i ordered was quite Epic indeed. i was not metal enough to finish it!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 19, 2007)

Larosa's is pretty awesome, but they are a tad expensive for what they offer (and compared to other local favorites).

Donatos pizza > Larosa's


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 19, 2007)

So, did you not end up going Eric?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 19, 2007)

Nah, my aunt was in a car accident so I was stuck with running errands, making dinner and taking her home from the hospital.

She's all right, but the front end of her car is non existent


----------



## Lee (Nov 19, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Larosa's is pretty awesome, but they are a tad expensive for what they offer (and compared to other local favorites).
> 
> Donatos pizza > Larosa's



 x11ty billion

Donato's is a little expensive, but every time I go back to Cincy, that's about the only thing I eat


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

i generally either go to Ambar's (best Indian in Cincy) or Papa Dino's (a diner i used to cook for).


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 19, 2007)

Next time you come down I'll take you to an awesome chinese place (if you like chinese)


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

dude, i used to frequent this place called King Wok. i probably put some of their kids through college.

there was one winter where i ate there (or had take-out from there) at least 4 times a week


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 20, 2007)

That's one metal-as-fuck guitar. 

And if anyone's going to the San Fran gig @ Slim's PM me


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 20, 2007)

Man Chinese will do that to you. There have been times when I ate it about 3-4 times a week, too. It's like this kick that can't be broken until you burn yourself out on it. I didn't eat it for a few months after that, but then I was back into the same routine


----------



## skinhead (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm so jelous, I want to see DH live too 

The guys seem to be awesome.


----------

